# POZNAN | Projects & Construction



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry! Big lapsus indeed. I can't remember where I saw this number and why I didn't realise this was far too low indeed, especially after passing almost daily the sign on the street with the cost price . Changed it, thanks for the correction!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Andersia Silver*

There was a new interview with one of the bosses of the construction of the Andersia complex. The first, and highest, 116m-tower will be build in 2015. The second tower should be ready until 2022.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan Fair - 8A*

Poznan's fair is the biggest in Poland. It is located in the center. Over the last years many new pavilions have been build. At this moment they are building 8A and construction has started on a glass connection between 8A and 15.

Renders:





































Now:









Epoznan

The complex:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan's investments: from the air*

Poznan is very lucky to have Marek Kaczmarczy: a photograph that frequently makes air pictures of the new investments of Poznan. These pictures date from the end of September: source

*New 'government quarter'*









Up left: New office building for the Marshal of the Province
Complex right from it: The most modern court hall in Poland

*Pixel - Headquarters of Poland's Amazon: Allegro*










*Warzelnia: New houses in an old factory complex*










Render:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

In the west of Poznan, along the Arnold Szylingastreet and Bukowska, stands an old officer's casino dating from the XX century. Last year the building and area was sold by the army for 4 million zloty (+- 1 million euro). It was a secret what would happen with the building, but now two concepts for a hotel have been shown. 

*The building itself* 








source *Renders* 

1st project 
































2nd project


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the first proposal :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

i like the second


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan City Center opened!*

The big shopping center next to the Central Station has just opened. 250 shops can be found as well as other recreational attractions. 


















Inside:



























































































epoznan.pl & gazeta.pl

*More pictures later on!*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan City Center opening*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan - Baltyk Tower*










The investor will hold a press conference on the 13th of November, showing the final visualizations of the building.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Puro*










Current:























































All by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*University of Economics - Computer Science building*



















It is being build in the university are of the center:









(Left above outside the picture, next to the round building)









(Idem, but on the right of the photo)

Current:



















by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*ICHOT - Interactive Museum of the History of 'Ostrow Tumski'*









By Burgund

We are getting closer and closer to the completion .


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Poznań*

This office park in the Western part of the city is growing in a very good tempo .

Render










Current:



chrabi said:


> Niecały miesiąc od poprzedniego wpisu, postępy na budowie ogromne.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Urbanista1 said:


> any updates?


Not really any big ones . But there are 2, I am hoping on more pictures this week. 

The Marshall office at the moment:


















by kpsk

And construction on the shops on Polwiejska 2 has started .


















by Borsucznik


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Opening of the Bus Station in the complex of the Central Station*









by leniwy_leniwiec

































by KinolW


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Presentation of the concept for the revitalization of the city center (Liberty Square and December 27th Street)*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

will look amazing


----------



## Q3671 (Jun 16, 2011)

nice work, good job JanVL,


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Renovation of the Kaponiera Roundabout*

Renders:


































Current:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Poznań*

Current:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nobel Tower*

Render:










Current:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New Central Station and Poznan City Center shopping center from the sky*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*University of Economics - Computer Science building*










The construction is proceeding in a good tempo :cheers: 









by Misioho

Its style should correspond with the main building of the University on the other side of the park. (The pillars).


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Building of the Governor of the province*


















by tomashec


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chwaliszewo*

The once beautiful city district along the river Warta is slowly becoming a real part of the city after it was destroyed in the war.



tomashec said:


> Sienna, mnie się podoba. Ma taki wygląd trochę spichlerzowy, pasuje do rzeki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Polwiejska 47*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Puro*









by GlosWielkopolski

The construction of the hotel in the old city center is also very quick!

It will look like this next year:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kośińskiego 21*









by PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New villa's in the north-western part of the city*









by tomashec


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Poznań*












tomashec said:


>


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice updates. especially like what's happening in Chwaliszewo.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New settlements*

*Monday, Sokoła*




























http://www.mondaydevelopment.pl/plan...sokola/galeria

*Osiedle Zodiak III*










http://dom-eko.com.pl/Galeria-Inwest...alizowane.html

*Księżycowa*










*Osiedle Przylesie Marcelin, etap Ic*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Amazing air shots*



lulek89 said:


> 362.
> 
> Poznań by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


*Investments you can see* 

*Photo 1:*
- New settlements next to the Warta river. (Right above)
- Casa Verona construction (Crane right above)








- The castle on the left side of the Old Market is a reconstruction of what once stood there. It is being built since 2011-2012. Will open somewhere next year probably. 
- Under the dark cloud in the middle of the picture various buildings are being build. Hotel Puro, as well as an office building and a residential building. All in the surrounding of the old Synagogue there. 



lulek89 said:


> 363.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Investments you can see* 

*Photo 2:*
- The big building in the middle above is the new office building of the Governor.
- Right of it the new Palace of Justice is being build, the most modern in Poland.
- The other big building next to the offices of the Governor is the old Hotel Polonez, which will be transformed into apartments for students (Poznan has around 150.000 students.) (Left from it you can see a part of a black building, which is the Faculty of Law and was build 2-3 years ago.)
- The round building down on the picture is the Okrąglak. Once it was a kind of shopping center, now it has been transformed into offices. The free plots right of it past the white Polish Theatre up to the Arkadia building (other white one) are meant to have modern shops. Two plots of land on the right should be sold next year. This is a project for the street:




















lulek89 said:


> 364.
> 
> Poznań by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


This is the piece with the monumental buildings of Poznan, like the Opera, university buildings and the Emperor's Castle on the right, the last castle to have been built in Europe. 



lulek89 said:


> 365.
> 
> Poznań by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


The new Nobel Tower (right one) can be seen here in the Jezyce district.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan skyline*



tomashec said:


> 211.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tomashec said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you very much JanVL. I love these big aerial shots with the large overview that one can spend a long time exploring. Poznan seems to have some of the same architectural incongruency as Warszawa, with very varying ideas of city layout and architecture over small distances. Some areas are strictly aligned, all buildings facing the same way, right next to medieval layout streetgrids suddenly opening onto large haphazardly placed postmodern blocky buildings.
Love it or hate it, it is interesting!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

compared to Warsaw Poznan is very orderly with some exceptions in the centre where modernist intrusions disrupted established cornice lines. I would compare Poznan to Wroclaw rather, in any case, a very beautiful city.


----------



## metacatfry (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually you are right! I looked at Poznan in Google earth and it seems like those pictures above lead me slightly astray. Poznan appears much more uniform when you look at the areas in the pictures above in context. The issues are still there but much more subdued than I thought.
The city looks much more like a 'normal' European large city than Warszawa.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^^It's not a large city by European standards though.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznań Supercomputing and Networking Center*

_


mmjp said:


>


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Extension of the Poznan Archdiocesan museum*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Extension of a sports clinic*

There will be new rehabilitation techniques like a cure with -160° C.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roch Office Park*

Two versions

(First)














































(Second)



















http://bartz.net.pl/


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

second one is decent


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The second one looks great! The beton brut makes it more interesting.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Amazon distribution center*

































foto: Depenbrock


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Maraton Biznes Center*










Construction will start soon by Skanska on the plot of land down left


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Warzelnia*




























aerofoto-kaczmarczyk.com


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Park*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kaponiera Roundabout and University Bridge*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nowe Jezyce*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New office building on Obornicka Street*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New faculty of Chemistry of the Polytechnic*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New apartments close to the citadel; 'Jakon Północna'*




























*New apartments on Solna/Nowowiejskiego street *


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tube for the National Museum by Claudio Silvestrin*










After the project was halted in 2009, the Museum wants to build it now.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Towarowa*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New office building for the Marshall*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*A few air pictures with the new buildings in the city*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New air control tower for the Poznan Lawica airport*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*First 'Vienna stop' for the tram in Poznan*










More to come. It will now be easier to get off the tram.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 47*










by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Nowe Chwaliszewo - New Chwaliszewo









by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New office building and underground parking in the center, close to the city hall










64.224 m³ and 300 parking places


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New museum of the history of the Cathedral Island*












Sponsor said:


> Miss może nie będzie ale liczę na niezłą notę. Dorzucam swoje z 8. maja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lulek89 said:


> Szukałem ICHOTu w Miss ale go nie znalazłem hno:
> 
> Kilka moich zdjęć:
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*K9 office building*, Krysiewicza 9




























Construction will start soon. 

Just next to it, new shops are being build:



surokatka said:


> *26.04.2014 r. Rafał Leja* - http://www.urbanity.pl/wielkopolskie/poznan/polwiejska-47,b6982/zdjecia





surokatka said:


> *Rafał Leja 3.05.2014 r.* - http://www.urbanity.pl/wielkopolskie/poznan/deptak-projekt-p2,b6131/zdjecia





















The version on the right will be build










In fact this view will be blocked by the building above


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A *proposed* project for the old station



Lares said:


> http://poznan.gazeta.pl/poznan/1,37794,15852884.html
> 
> Umarł król, niech żyje król  Pięknie to by wyglądało.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 47*





































(author: Rafał Leja)


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Research Center for the Polish Optical Internet*












tomashec said:


> Centrum Badawcze Polskiego Internetu Optycznego, ul. Jana Pawła II
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc, który projekt jest tu realizowany? Ten? http://www.ulepszpoznan.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/bo1.jpg


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New sports hall for the Politechnika Poznanska *(Technical higher education)


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Amazon distribution center*



ebveyrona said:


> foto: Depenbrock
> 
> To pasuje bardziej tutaj, czy do zdjęć na budowie?


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nowe Jeżyce*



















by PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*First concept for the Old Slaughterhouse*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Wenecjańska*












tomashec said:


> Wenecjańska


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Puro*




























Rafał Leja




























T. Hejna



youknow said:


> No to dodam swoje z nieco innych perspektyw:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Łacina shopping center*

The first information board has been put for what will be the biggest shopping center in Poznan so far.









by Tomashec


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Investments in Poznan from above*

*Kaponiera intersection*
































































*Hotel Puro*




























*Business Garden Park*




























*Museum of the Cathedral Island*



















*New air control tower for the Poznan Lawica Airport*










*Casa Verona*



















*International Trade Fair - new exposition hall*










*Junikowo tram balloon loop modernisation*










*New housing development*




























*A few general views on the city*


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Lots of nice investments in Poznan, I like that this city seems to develop its own dominant style which is elegant and clean looking. But I dont like the fact that they are starting to build a new mall that is going to be the biggest one, I think that will have a bad impact on the city.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Ykir said:


> Lots of nice investments in Poznan, I like that this city seems to develop its own dominant style which is elegant and clean looking. But I dont like the fact that they are starting to build a new mall that is going to be the biggest one, I think that will have a bad impact on the city.


Unfortunately Poland has the trend since last years to build at least one shopping mall annually in every city, which has indeed its negative impact on shops in the city center. Hopefully the cities will finally be saturated soon.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

So many great looking projects. If only the 5th or even 2nd or 3rd biggest cities in the UK were building such high quality. Also if only we were investing in our heritage and public transport so well too.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*














































Most by PieEetrek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262279&page=221


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nowe Jeżyce - almost finished*










by OzzO

Render


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Marschall of the Voivodship office building*














































By Pawelski


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Puro*










by lessmore


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New apartment building on Szewska street, in the city centre*

Render


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New apartment building on Kasprzaka/Głogowska street*











Current










By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner -Boznicza*










(by Rafał Leja)

Render


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New Music School*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

the new music school is an absolute gem, hope they break ground soon. the voivoidship's new main headquarters is very elegant, but I hope that granite-clad monolithic slab at least has a digital clock at the summit, otherwise it makes no sense, form follows function more or less right


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Urbanista1 said:


> the new music school is an absolute gem, hope they break ground soon. the voivoidship's new main headquarters is very elegant, but I hope that granite-clad monolithic slab at least has a digital clock at the summit, otherwise it makes no sense, form follows function more or less right


There will be a big flag of the voivodeship probably 










And I hope too that the music school will be build soon because it will come in an area further south from the city centre that has been slightly neglected over the last years and hasn't seen much investment yet. Hopefully this will spark some change.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations *




























by PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaponiera renovation 









http://epoznan.pl/news-news-50040-Kaponiera_i_most_Uniwersytecki_przebudowa_idzie_pelna_para

Render


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

The design of the first Andersia Silver tower in Poznan has started. Two are planned. With 116m, they will be the highest towers in the city.










They will be built next to this complex, where the free space is between the towers:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Amazon distribution center*




























by Depenbrock


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Puro: construction finished*




























Hotel Puro FB


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Park*









By GlosWielkopolski


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 2*



















by Rafał Leja

Render:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nowe Jeżyce*









by jachu!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Młody Grunwald*




























http://mlodygrunwald.ronson.pl/galeria/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*UBIQ 34*






























.V. said:


> Trzy szybkie zdjęcia z postępu prac.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 2*





































by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Szewska street*




























by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Garbary 96*


















by PieEetrek


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

all this tastefully restrained infill is very good for Poznan. Can't wait to see it in person next month.


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

great city, with major projects


----------



## CocoMay (Apr 24, 2010)

love the architecture :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> all this tastefully restrained infill is very good for Poznan. Can't wait to see it in person next month.


You're going? Nice. Poznan looks like a great city to visit, I hope to see it one day as well.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New visualizations of the building on Szewska street 


















































































http://poznan.gazeta.pl/poznan/51,36037,16322443.html?i=23


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

The first 'Pixel' office, home to the company Allegro, the Polish Amazon. Further buildings of this type will be build.



tomashec said:


> 903.
> Pixel (6) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> 904.
> ...


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice stuff for sure.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New building of the Regional Court*


















































































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Ataner Bóżnicza














































Adalberto



















Szewska




























All pictures by T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wenecjanska 



















by Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Marshall office










by Sponsor


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New tower close to the new railway station revealed. It will be 55m. Another tower next to it could be up to 70m




























http://poznan.gazeta.pl/poznan/1,36001,16370363,Dwa_nowe_wiezowce_wyrosna_w_centrum_Poznania.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Riverpark



















by PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Extension of the Art Academy*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=212


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sports hall of the Sports Academy*



















*Sports hall of the Polytechnic academy*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=212


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*UBIQ 34*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=212


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New parking and office building ' Za Bramką'*



















After the parking is build, cars will be banned from the nearby square










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=212


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Bóżnicza*




























By Rafał Leja


----------



## j_brawo (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing projects :cheers: I love to see how my home town is changing. Every time when I go there I really enjoy walk around the city and notice all those changes. I tkhink, when I will be back in Poznan in couple of years., it's gonna be completely different city from this one which I’ve left few years ago.
Do you know something about the project of the apartment buildings situated at the river bank near the roundabout Staroleka? As I recall it is a Swedish project.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

j_brawo said:


> Do you know something about the project of the apartment buildings situated at the river bank near the roundabout Staroleka? As I recall it is a Swedish project.


For the moment they are planning it, but I don't know any exact dates .

They have a good website though:

http://portowo.pl/en/river_in_the_city/plan_for_years.html#/en.html

It will look good once:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

just got back from spending a few days in Poznan, wow, what an amazing city it has become since I was there last and so much construction going on, it's booming. Also, one of the cleanest cities in Europe and blessed with more parks than any city in Poland maybe except Warsaw downtown.


----------



## j_brawo (Jun 24, 2009)

JanVL said:


> For the moment they are planning it, but I don't know any exact dates .
> 
> They have a good website though:
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Construction is starting on a new apartment building in the center, close to the Railway Station. The tower will have 17 floors.














































m76


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 2*









By PieEetrek









By harnaś


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Kosińskiego street: New apartment buildings










By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Renovations













































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New control tower for the Poznan airport



tomashec said:


> 1044.
> Wieża kontroli lotów (1) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> 1045.
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Półwiejska 2




























http://poznan.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...dowa-trwa-zdjecia,2418465,artgal,t,id,tm.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Preparation for the new 17 floors high apartment building on Towarowa street



















By bartekpila


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Recent renovations



















By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New investments of the Technical University. A new sports hall is U/C now:



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Poznań-z-lotu-ptaka/601017606644181?ref=stream


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

JanVL said:


> Recent renovations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice! Contrasts well with the equally beautiful cylinder tower (which is also a historic building!)


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Towarowa - new renders*





































http://www.ataner.pl/oferta,szczegoly_oferty,264.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ostrówek 12*





































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Construction of the K9 office building in the centre is starting*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Renovation:

Before:










After:










By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Western bypass (part of S11) of Poznan almost finished*























































There is a pipeline cutting through the new motorway, which has caused a delay



















aerofoto-kaczmarczyk.com


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Bóżnicza*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118704602#post118704602


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ostrówek 12*










Render:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118704602#post118704602


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*In two weeks construction on the Baltyk Tower will start*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118704602#post118704602


----------



## Ka-Poznan (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see how building on Mlynska will look like after renovation. Renders are impressive.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jakon Cytadela Centrum*












palm2 said:


> Jakon Cytadela Centrum


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Monday offices*










The ground is being prepared










By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Garbary 96*



















By youknow


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Marhsall Office*

Inside:














































By T. Hejna










By ePoznan


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 47*




























By harnaś



















By IW



















By Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Galeria Posnania*



















By Borsucznik


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Animal Hospital*



















http://www.poznan.pl/mim/bm/news/wydarzenia-poznanskie,c,10/szpital-dla-zwierzat-gotowy,75333.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New university library of theology*



















https://www.facebook.com/biuletyn/photos/pcb.757030524370231/757030421036908/?type=1&permPage=1


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New building of the University of Economy*




























https://www.facebook.com/biuletyn/posts/753461231393827


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*






































By PieEetrek


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Monday Office looks so so interesting? Poznan's projects are usually top class and this time is the same. Excellent job


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Nowa Siena inside










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614893&page=73


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kamienica Jeżyce*

Render



















Terrain now:




























http://kamienicajezyce.ronson.pl/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Collegium Historicum* - History department of the university 



















https://www.facebook.com/nowypoznan....1416662762./1487489774874108/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*





































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Proposal for a free plot of land in the center


----------



## TwItCH (May 2, 2006)

JanVL said:


> *Collegium Historicum* - History department of the university
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just the gray scale of the photo, but this thing looks like a CIA prison or something... Not inviting at all.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

TwItCH said:


> Maybe it's just the gray scale of the photo, but this thing looks like a CIA prison or something... Not inviting at all.


Officially there are no CIA prisons in Poland :troll:

It looks less grey in good weather:


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Why should it be inviting anyway :dunno:
It's not a shopping mall


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Dominikańska*










By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*
































































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*The construction on the Baltyk Tower (Roosevelta22) has officially begun!*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742266&page=63














































https://www.facebook.com/biuletyn


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Botaniczna*




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*K9*



















By paciorekp


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ubiq 34*




























By .V.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A picture from the plot of land where the Baltyk Tower is being build










https://www.facebook.com/roosevelta22koncept


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Poznań*



















By Demandred


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*

















































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Garbary 96*



















By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Posnania Mall*














































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...2629502913425.1073741909.346539628424&type=1_


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Collegium Historicum*























































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 47*














































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kamienica Jeżyce*




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Półwiejska 47*










http://poznan.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...konczeniu-zdjecia,2662948,artgal,t,id,tm.html

Inside renders:




























https://www.facebook.com/littlemoon3dstudio










https://www.facebook.com/inwestycjewielkopolski?fref=photo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Dominikańska*










By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Galeria Posnania*



















By kranista




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*




























By PieEetrek

Regional court:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Research Center for the Polish Optical Internet*





































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Bóżnicza*





































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chemical technology building of the Polytechnic*


















































































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roch office*

Ulica Krzywoustego by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr

Ulica Krzywoustego by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr

Ulica Krzywoustego by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ R*o*ch


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Changed it . I guess I was thinking to much about which magazine to buy .


----------



## Jonadam23 (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't wait to visit Poznan this summer. It looks like so many beautiful buildings are being built and others are being restored! Hopefully cities across Poland will start demolishing the ugly socialist apartment blocks as well.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

That will take still a while. But at least most of them are being modernised to some extent and in various Polish cities the first commie office buildings are being demolished and replaced by modern architecture.

I hope you'll have a great time in Poznan :cheers:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*District Court*




























By T.Hejna


----------



## kimbab (Dec 17, 2014)

nice projects! can not wait to go back in there!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Renovated square in the Jezyce area: Asnyka Square



















By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Baltyk Tower construction is gearing up










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742266&page=64


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Park*



chrabi said:


>


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Center for ICT research*

The project costs 25 million euro and will have one of the largest servers of Poland.










http://epoznan.pl/news-news-54370-Ruszy_budowa_najwiekszej_serwerowni_w_Poznaniu


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovation*










By Guermo


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Academy of PE - sports hall*




chrabi said:


>


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

First concept of apartment buildings by JEMS architects, one of Poland's finest firms.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New little office building on the side skirts of the city


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Ataner Towarowa 37 









By pidzamski


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ostrówek 12*










By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Academy of Arts - extension*




























https://www.facebook.com/rozbudowaUAP










The extension is being built on the square behind the proper building. The dark building on the right is being renovated too, as you can see on the pictures above:










http://poznandesigndays.pl/sieci-powiazan-inauguracja-wystaw-koncoworocznych-uap/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Recent renovations*

Head office of the gaz company:




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262279&page=245


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

JanVL said:


> *Ostrówek 12*


Poland will restore even the most meager shack, I love it.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

^^


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Business Garden Park*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Revitalisation of one of the streets in the south-west center














































http://epoznan.pl/news-news-55081-Ulice_Taczaka_i_Garncarska_przejda_metamorfoze


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Asnyka square - revitalised*




























By T. Hejna



















http://www.codziennypoznan.pl/plac-asnyka-jest-gotowy,16089,4,akt.html#.VL6KtEeG-4Y


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*UBIQ 34*





































By .V.










By Sponsor


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

'Moja Malta' - New apartments 




























https://www.gazetainwestor.pl/nowosci/nowy-kompleks-mieszkaniowy-w-poznaniu/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Towarowa 37*




























http://www.sipinski.com.pl/home.html#/home/aktualnosci/page,0,news,132.html










By Paul Bee


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Project for the 'Apart' company*




























http://cdf.net.pl/nowosci-na-stronie-cdf.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Project for new housing in the city center, close to the Old Market*





































http://cdf.net.pl/nowosci-na-stronie-cdf.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Maraton office building U/C



















By Rafał Leja


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New regional court almost finished:



















By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A few concepts for housing:





































http://www.konimpex-invest.pl/archistrefa/inwestycje-w-przygotowaniu/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Houses outside the city in the village of Suchy Las:


























































Current:



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536458&page=484


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

The construction of a large complex of houses, office buildings and a covered market hall in an old tram depot near the Gajowa street west of the city center will start this spring:

Current state:










By T. Hejna

Visualizations:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think this will be a very nice neighbourhood anchored by a market hall created from a retrofitted train shed, great idea for adaptive re-use of such structures.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The cladding looks terrible however


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Looks very good. Nice and clean.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*House of the Book*

The old bookstore and office building will be turned into modern offices. 

New visualizations: 



















https://www.facebook.com/melongrp/timeline

Current 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Posnania shopping center*




























http://www.gloswielkopolski.pl/arty...nania-jak-ida-prace-sprawdz-zdjecia,id,t.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Garbary 96*










By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Towarowa 37*










By DoktorDawid


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Research Center for the Polish Optical Internet*





























http://cbpio.pcss.pl/news/


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New housing in the Jezyce district west of the inner center



















http://www.constructa.com.pl/pl/start


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Recent renovations





































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

JanVL said:


> New housing in the Jezyce district west of the inner center
> 
> 
> 
> ...












By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

_Kamienice Jeżyce_




























By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Riverpark




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New sports hall for the Sports Academy of Poznan*
































































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*New Marshall Office of Greater-Poland*


















































































View from the building:

Law Faculty of Poznan



















Old Polonez Hotel being turned into student apartments










Regional court



















By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New VW factory under construction in Września near Poznan. The VW Crafter will be produced there. The investment is worth around 1.1 billion dollar.













http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122149283


----------



## skuzz85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Are there any plans to renovate the exterior of the Old Polonez Hotel?


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

skuzz85 said:


> Are there any plans to renovate the exterior of the Old Polonez Hotel?


Not in a 'big' way. The hotel is currently being turned into student apartments. Inside some modernisation is going on, but I doubt the exterior will be taken care of thoroughly. Maybe it will get a new layer of paint.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Towarowa*



















By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Baltyk Tower*










By PieEetrek










By borkosiu


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Budimex, Rolna



















By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Regional Court*





















































































































































































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Extension of the water company










By youknow


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Some more pictures of the building of the history department from above



Konstruktor said:


> Collegium Historicum Morasko by Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Collegium Historicum Morasko by Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Research Center of the Polish Optical Internet



OzzO said:


> ^^ Na stronie architekta projektu znajdują się ładne zdjęcia CBPIO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Extension of the Academy of Art



















https://www.facebook.com/rozbudowaUAP?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Works are starting on a larger housing projects at Gajowa street. New apartments will rise on the sight of a former tram depot. It's also called 'Zajezdnia' (depot).




























Zajezdniapoznan.pl

In the old building of the depot, where the trams were, there will be restaurants etc.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496090&page=20


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Kamienica Jeżyce










By Slaff


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Rolna III visualization










Smolna IV, already U/C










http://www.budimex-nieruchomosci.pl/poznan-osiedle-przy-rolnej-3/zobacz-swoje-osiedle.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Mati-PL said:


> *Terra Haus* - Nowe Piątkowo, ul. Kurpińskiego/Wojciechowskiego
> nowe wizualizacje
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New apartment building at Niedziałkowskiego Street - Visualization 



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536458&page=540


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A new villa



tomashec said:


> Śpiewaków, Sołacz
> 
> było (by PieEetrek)
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Mati-PL said:


> Nickel Development - *Osiedle Botaniczna* etap I, ul. Św. Wawrzyńca
> 
> 12.09.2015
> 
> ...


..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznańska 1&3*

How it is:










How it will be:










http://constructa.com.pl/pl/galeria


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Evergreen365*



















https://www.facebook.com/evergreen365?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A committee backed by local politicians is starting to lobby for a new aircraft museum in Poznan near the airport. 

A first concept:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136754&page=1122


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

CH Posnania Shopping center


P1090620 by Jan VL, on Flickr

And a few more panoramas 


P1090600 by Jan VL, on Flickr


P1090607 by Jan VL, on Flickr


P1090609 by Jan VL, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

so Amazing! Poland is the new hottest hub!!


----------



## Q3671 (Jun 16, 2011)

straks komen ze nog bouwvakkers te kort


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that aircraft museum. So many nice porjects in Poland!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Roosevelta22



youknow said:


>


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

JanVL said:


> New mural in Śródka, east of the center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing mural! :cheers:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Some recent renovations:










By Pogodynek
































































By PieEetrek


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Catholic School renovation

Before:










After:



















http://www.lepszypoznan.pl/2015/08/31/bylo-viii-lo-jest-szkola-katolicka.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Maraton office building*



















By OzzO


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Quadro Office*




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Solna 27*




























By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Recent renovations 



















By PieEetrek










By OzzO


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Some new panoramas:

The old city:










On the right one can see the extension of the artistic university on the inner court. Left is the post office. Up left is the national museum. The modern building up right is the extension of the Raczynski library, one of the oldest of Poland.










View with the old city and the post.










Stary Browar shopping center and the financial district. Between the white hotel and the office building two 115m towers will be constructed in the next years.










The fire brigade station of the city and old city walls. Upper left one can see the Boznicza apartments and the Quadro office. The bigger building right of them is the old synagogue, which was turned into a swimming pool by the Germans. It is now waiting for a new function. Right from it is the Puro Hotel, which was presented here frequently. 










View from the west on the city. On the left one can see the new Marshall Office.










And a last picture of Solacz, the villa district.










ePoznan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127426219#post127426219


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

CH Posnania shopping center










The new buildings of the polytechnic (left: general building, right: chemical department) with the cathedral on the background










The new station and Poznan international fair. On these pictures one can clearly see the old communist station which will be turned into a modern building as presented earlier



















The open space for two 115m towers










A new park under construction










http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A new video from this week. One can see the new mural earlier presented, Quadro office, ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

AMAZING!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Baltyk Tower structural elements












tombaks said:


> Ubiegnę was .


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Polwiejska 2



Carte said:


> Źródło: https://www.facebook.com/polwiejska2


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New office building north of the center


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Renovation of kamienicas near Matejki street














































By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Kamienica at Zwierzyniecka street 

Before:










Now:



















By T. Hejna


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Project for a Center of Medical Simulation of the Poznan Medical University










https://www.ump.edu.pl/index.php?strona=sub_1_1311679435


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Apartment buildings



Mati-PL said:


> Wartico Invest - *Przy Parku*, ul. Chłapowskiego
> 
> 
> Pojawiły się dodatkowe wizualizacje budynku i lobby
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ataner Towarowa* - apartments



Mati-PL said:


> 27.10.2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Public consultations have resulted in choosing the project for the old railway stations which includes rebuilding the pre-war facade of the building:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

And the project for the final tower (the black one) next to the railway station by Ataner



ataner.fun said:


>


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

FelixMadero said:


> ^^ Please, when you get the pics remember to post here.





ciouaz said:


> Na poznanskiej widać już elewacje


..


----------



## tomashec (Jul 4, 2005)

ale misz masz na tej towarowej, wyglądać to będzie tak se na koniec


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ A W E S O M E


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Sponsor said:


> *Cytadela Centrum przy Północnej (Jakon)*


..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

New apartments to be under construction soon


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Slaff said:


> Poznańska 1


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

The old hospital on Szkolna street has been sold recently. The new investor wants to make the largest elderly home of Poland there. There will also be a hotel. 

The best information is that the investor has started to look for old drawings and pictures, since he wants to bring back the façade from before the war.










http://poznan.wyborcza.pl/poznan/7,...odzyska-przedwojenna-fasade.html#BoxLokPozImg


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



mmjp said:


> *Sąd Apelacyjny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

PieEetrek said:


> Poznań ma chyba najbardziej leniwych użytkowników  Wiele inwestycji nawet nie ma zdjęć.
> 
> *BIURA i USŁUGI:*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Very good the updates!


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

The latest update from Polish Forum:



burgund said:


> *Poznań*
> 
> *ul. Za Bramką 8*
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Great!


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Bumping this thread for a reason as this highrise is now officially confirmed- construction starts in February.
*
Andersia Silver*
*116 m*
*26 fl* (3-12 offices, 13-26 hotel)
*39 000 square meters of mixed space in total* (21 000 m² of office space, 14 000 m² hotel, 3700 m² of conference area)
*estimated completion date: Q1 2023*



































































PS. There are a lot of great projects going on in the city, but for some reason this thread is completely dead. I'll try to update it in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread was dead for so long that I'm not sure where should I begin :hmm:
Guess, I should start with a blast 
*
Bałtyk Tower*
*Adress:* Roosevelta 22, Poznań
*Architects:* MVRDV
*Total surface:* 25 000 m² of mixed space (12 000 m² of office space)
*Height:* 67m
*Completed: 05/2017*

























































































source: https://www.facebook.com/MVRDVRotterdam/posts/1488629717825665














































source: https://www.facebook.com/igen.aerials














































































source: http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/51,85301,21901211.html?i=23

a nice video worth watching in HD:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu8GtbIIPk0






























source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/turlejfoto/


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

One of the nicest towers in the world.


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for picking up the thread


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Vis-à-vis Bałtyk Tower, across the railway tracks, new Musical Theather is going to be located. You can see this empty plot in the video below- it's the one with these "cracked mirrors" (which is an artistic installation btw 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-kmxyomsdA

It's going to be the biggest (1200 seats in the main auditorium + 300 in the smaller one + approximately 200 in the additional, third, one) musical theater and technically most advanced musical stage in Poland.
Competition took place last year and polish architects from Atelier Loegler won.
Construction is supposed to start at the beginning of next year and be completed in 2023. 
Estimated cost 170 million PLN (~40 million EUR).


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

In the suburbs of the city mysterious local investor is building a medieval castle with a more than 50 meters tall tower. Supposedly, it'll be a _residential _building, but there is a lot of uncertainty about this eerie construction site in Stobnica as the investor is super secretive. Guess, sheiks are going to have a cute new holiday retreat and maybe Netflix's production team a nice scenography for the remaining seasons of the Witcher 

newest pictures from January:

















































source: https://www.facebook.com/heksaurbex/posts/146569496785948

earlier pictures from May 2019 just to show you the scale of it:

















































source: https://poznan.wyborcza.pl/poznan/7,36001,24793268,zamek-w-stobnicy-coraz-wiekszy.html

drawings of what is supposedly the final form:


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, let's go back to the city centre (and more modern times :lol:
In the first post on this page you can see the model of a mixed space complex by a local developer. The tallest (black one) residential building (22 floors / 73 m) is currently in the final stages of construction. Rumour has it that this estate developer owns more plots in the immediate vicinity and is planing more new, mainly residential, mid-rise buildings.



Poz83 said:


> Takie tam zdjęcie ogólne z 8 października w telefonie mi się uchowało.





Poz83 said:


>





Sponsor said:


> I jeszcze takie zdjęcie z tego samego dnia:





ebveyrona said:


> Spod hałdy z węglem, jak to w Zabrzu:


----------



## patataylasaña (Feb 11, 2019)

That castle is absolutely awesome, good job Poland!


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Reconstruction of one of the most picturesque tenement houses in the city centre, so called "Żelazko" (Iron), completed in October. 
Additional, adjacent modern one was also built. 
Building was in a dreadful state just a few years ago, literally on the verge of collapsing, but luckily everything ended really well :cheers:

Looked like this just 3 years ago:


















and currently:

















































































































































































source: https://cdf.net.pl/pl/projekty/mieszkaniowe/ogrodowa/

comparisons with historical photos:
1. 109 years of difference https://www.re.photos/en/compilation/4581/
2. 74 years of difference (building was rebuild in a "budget" version after II WW) https://www.re.photos/en/compilation/4582/

videos:
demolition of the collapsing one




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ8RfVrpazA


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

AndU said:


> In the suburbs of the city mysterious local investor is building a medieval castle with a more than 50 meters tall tower.


No one knows the investor ?
Is it a new construction or was there already a castle/ something before ?


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Epic stuff just fenomenal!


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

bat753 said:


> No one knows the investor ?
> Is it a new construction or was there already a castle/ something before ?


Everything is completely new, even the islet on the lake (it's actually a fish pond) is artificial.

We only know that the family of a co-founder of polish fashion brand "Solar" is behind this investment (they are from Poznań). Few years ago they sold their stake. Guess, this is what they are using the money for :lol:


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Redevelopment of Arena, a multipurpose venue from 1974 is going to start in the Q2 of this year. Everything was outdated in this arena and basically everything is going to be refurbished (e.g. they are going to dig 6 meters into the ground to lower the level of main floor and thus increase the capacity of the venue). Only the external, distinctive roof will stay the same. 
Additionally, new administrative building and underground parking lot is going to be built.

Adress: Wyspiańskiego 33, Poznań 
Height: 27,5 m
Diameter of Arena: 45,5 m
Capacity: sport events: 6100 - 6500 seats, musical events up to ~9000 people.
Estimated cost: more than 100 mln PLN

This is how it looks like now:





















Visualisations:





































new administrative building:





















source (in polish, but includes historical photos and plans of this venue): https://cdf.net.pl/pl/focus-project/arena-poznan/


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Pixel Office Park 

Although located a bit outside of the city centre, nevertheless this lovely office complex is worth showing. After completion it's going to consist of 5 seven-storey buildings- construction of the final, third, stage is supposed to start in spring.

Address: Grunwaldzka 182, Poznań
Architects: JEMS
Stage one - pixel 1: 13 500 m2 of office space
Stage two - pixel 4 & 5: 27 000 m2 of office space
Stage three- pixel 2 & 3: construction of the final two buildings to start this year
Plan:



























https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/poznan-biurowce-pixel-fotorelacja-22-10-18


RadekGalczynski said:


>





Sponsor said:


>





Sponsor said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Such beautiful refurbishment projects! And the new stuff is beautiful too!


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Revitalization of the city centre

Huge ongoing municipal project to renew the streets in the strict city centre in the vein of new urbanism to promote pedestrian and public traffic and to simply bring back life to the streets in the times of shopping malls.

Maps:









Green, stage 1, ongoing.
Blue, stage 2 (Ratajczaka street) which is supposed to start at the end of next year and also consist of building a new tram line. This stage is currently in preparations (funds are already booked).

Stage 1 is further divided into a few zones:









Blue zone 2 is going to start next year.
Violet zone 4 is planned for this year.
Green zone 1 - refurbishment this part of Saint Martin street was completed in the spring of last year. The street is widest here due to communist plans to reconstruct the city in the vein of soviet style modernism conducted in the '60ies and '70ies. Luckily they run out of money and resources, otherwise whole historical city centre would've been blown up and rebuilt this way.
Pics from winter:


mcl said:


>


These "red sticks" are changing light colours when rotated 






In before & after photos from spring you can see it's a shared space:



Pogodynek said:


> I jeszcze kilka zwykłych zdjęć (wszystkie tutaj: https://czasnapoznan.pl/nowy-swiety-marcin-porownanie-przed-po-fotorelacja/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

As you can see the, so called, "Alpha" mid-rise buildings from the '70ies are towering over this part of the street and tbh were the biggest hassle, as they were in poor condition and mostly deserted. Luckily, the revitalisation of the street brought attention to them and in the meantime one was refurbished into a hotel, two of them were washed, and the most sleazy one was sold and is going to be redeveloped into a dorm.


Carte said:


> Źródło: PIM





misioho said:


>







impulspoz said:


> 2019.06.23


Summary:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNdKFea4S98


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

This is not a part of the revitalisation plan from the posts above, but a Taczaka street (parallel to zone 1) is also currently redeveloped in a woonerf-like style. 
I've marked it in red:









Visualisations:


















It's going to be completed in spring. 
Newest pictures:


Barterski said:


>





Carte said:


> Taczaka/ Garncarska:







Pogodynek said:


>


Video summary from January:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ze5zihzrU


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

This is how the violet zone 4 from this scheme:









is going to look like after refurbishment planned for this year. Well, at least somehow like this, cause we already know that there are going to be more trees for instance (so it's more of an animation presenting general road layout then final aesthetics of public space) 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbpMKW17qJs


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Last week city officials also presented early visualisations of the blue stage 2 from this scheme:










which includes a new tram line and is supposed to star next year:





https://youtu.be/Ct8rwne7myg


































Keep in mind that this is an early proposal bound to undergo public consultation, but you can already get from the video how beneficial this city-forming transformation is going to be :cheers:


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Giant Office

Office building under final stages of construction located outside of the centre, nevertheless at one of two main streets leading to it from the south, between _not_ exactly the most impressive tenement houses from late XIX century. Definitively a great redevelopment of an empty plot that gives people entering Poznań first glimpse of big-city feel :cheers:
Location: ul. Głogowska 151
Total space: 15 000 m² of office space & 2 000 m² of mixed space
Architects / visualisations: CDF



Sponsor said:


> 15.01





malang said:


>


----------



## AndU (Sep 3, 2008)

Two residential investments on Rynek Wildecki market square:

"Rynek Wildecki 3" by Ultra Architects:













Sponsor said:


> Rynek Wildecki 3


and second residential investment on the opposite site of the square - "Fyrtel Wilda" by CDF:













ProjektInwestor said:


> Fyrtel Wilda [19/02/20]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patryck said:


>


----------



## j_brawo (Jun 24, 2009)

Residential tower located at Towarowa 39 street is almost finished. 73 meters high and 22 floors.


Maverick39 said:


> Ze strony Atanera





ebveyrona said:


>





Carte said:


> Fot. Ataner


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum:



Tomia said:


> Inwestycje oddane i budowane w 2020r - Poznań
> 
> Na początek polecam świetną mape inwestycji:
> 
> ...





Tomia said:


> Nowe Jeżyce - jest to całkowicie nowy obszar jeżyć powstający na jej dawnej poprzemysłowej części. MPZP został klepnięty jednocześnie jest zabudowywany przez kilku deweloperów mających praktycznie całość terenów w swoich rękach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tomia said:


> Nowy Strzeszyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Nowy Rynek* (Skanska) 
mixed use complex





















photo by *Carte*




























photos by *Poz83*

sources: [Poznań] Skanska - Nowy Rynek (d. PKS)








[Poznań] Skanska - Nowy Rynek (d. PKS)


^^ Ja też jestem lajkonikiem, ale z tego, co wiem (i na logikę), to projekt od początku powinien przewidywać taką możliwość, choćby z racji wytrzymałości fundamentów. Jeżeli więc projekt tego nie przewiduje już teraz, to raczej nie będzie takiej możliwości. Ale niech fachowcy to potwierdzą albo...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Andersia Silver U/C*
111 meters, 25 floors
office



















photo by *OzzO*

source: [Poznań] Andersia Silver [25p - 111m]


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Some housing projects 

*Fama*



















photos by *Sponsor

Famma 








*

photo by *Sponsor








*
photo by *Goczku*

source: [Poznań] Jeżyce - Inwestycje










Sources: [Poznań] Jeżyce - Inwestycje, [Poznań] Jeżyce - Inwestycje

*Goplana*



















photos by* tomashec*

source: [Poznań] Jeżyce - Inwestycje

renovations





























photos by *Goczku*

source: [Poznań] Jeżyce - Inwestycje


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*FIQUS Marcelin* U/C





































Photos by *ziętek*

source: [Poznań] Grunwald, Junikowo, Ławica - Inwestycje


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

All quality projects, for the city this size not too much is going one right now but still - well done Poznań!


----------

